# how many sheets to round up?



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

hey guys i was reading around on here and couldn't find anything thing on this. So i was just wondering on a bid just say you need 178 sheets for a commercial job (just a number I'm throwing out) would you round that up to 200 for the job just in case or would you only go up a few extra sheets? Thanks


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Depends if you want to haul the extras home with you...


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

true but i guess its better to be safe then sorry on a commercial job that way there your not loosing out if you need a few more for any reason


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

If you have plenty of work bid it at 200. In my area I would bid it at 180 sheets. Good times are gone here though.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> true but i guess its better to be safe then sorry on a commercial job that way there your not loosing out if you need a few more for any reason


 Comm. or Res it doesnt matter. If your count is accurate then just raise your price per foot.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

well this company i am going to bid for has given me 8 bids in three weeks. Plus i got a few other companies to bid for and i have some of my own work from people calling me so I'm just trying to get better with the commercial stuff cause if i physically measure each room i can get right on with all materials still learning the ropes with blue prints on the computer because when i print them off on my printer there not up to scale. makes some jobs harder then others to bid


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> well this company i am going to bid for has given me 8 bids in three weeks. Plus i got a few other companies to bid for and i have some of my own work from people calling me so I'm just trying to get better with the commercial stuff cause if i physically measure each room i can get right on with all materials still learning the ropes with blue prints on the computer because when i print them off on my printer there not up to scale. makes some jobs harder then others to bid


Bring the blueprints on a flashdrive to your supply house mine prints it out to scale for free


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> well this company i am going to bid for has given me 8 bids in three weeks. Plus i got a few other companies to bid for and i have some of my own work from people calling me so I'm just trying to get better with the commercial stuff cause if i physically measure each room i can get right on with all materials still learning the ropes with blue prints on the computer because when i print them off on my printer there not up to scale. makes some jobs harder then others to bid


 Take the company youre bidding for a case of there favorite beer and ask them to print the sheets off that you need. Much easier then figuring off a computer


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Depends on who is hanging! You can lose your ass on topout if you or your guys arent good at it. I watched a pair of guys screw up four sheets on a demising wall YESTERDAY. Granted those particular guys arent the best and got pulled off (FML.) Theres a lot of spots ate up with penetrations and delicate pieces where regardless of how skilled you are things may and will probably break.

When I work for myself i go 10% over. Sheets get damaged in shipping and whatnot, hauling a few sheets home is a lot cheaper than having to order some on the job and get them delivered and all that. Let alone the damper on progress it could potentially make. Plus I get a fair bit of little small commercial remodels and the like. A bit of extra metal or rock is always handy... ive done some jobs soley on "extra" materials and made a good nut on materials alone. Granted I stocked and moved it myself .


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm able to take this drawing:

http://www.scotthansen.net/A-110A 

Set it at 85% and print current view and it scales perfectly. You can shrink and enlarge as you need to fit a given measurement, and the chose under more options in the print screen "current view" and it prints what you've done on the screen.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Grow A pair Di san! The only time this guy post Is when he needs help bidding a job!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Grow A pair Di san! The only time this guy post Is when he needs help bidding a job!


And being a drywall internet junkie like us is better?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> And being a drywall internet junkie like us is better?


I'm with Moore don't think this forum is about "how to run the business"


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> I'm with Moore don't think this forum is about "how to run the business"


I must have missed the drywall talk rule book? I will pay closer attention in the future.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> I must have missed the drywall talk rule book? I will pay closer attention in the future.


don't get me wrong I am open to any question but don't forget you are part of community here and you must give back or hire somebody to run your business


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> And being a drywall internet junkie like us is better?


I may talk trash ...I may even give some guys a hard time on what they charge ,,but You will never hear me ask how or what when it comes to my money. That's my bizz ! You are retired Willie !! You wanna talk numbers have at It!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> I may talk trash ...I may even give some guys a hard time on what they charge ,,but You will never hear me ask how or what when it comes to my money. That's my bizz ! You are retired Willie !! You wanna talk numbers have at It!


I think I've already said numbers are to subjective to region. All I did was try to explain he can print a to scale drawing by using the current view option in printer settings.

In any event, I was just pulling your chain anyway, and didn't mean to create such a hub bub. I have a rule where I only allow my wife to piss me off, and she's good at it. Also, I'll say semi retired, because the efi programming can get hectic, and then nothing.

Have a good evening all, and no offense was intended. Heck, I thought sharing my printing technic was helpful?


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> And being a drywall internet junkie like us is better?


Infinitely so


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> Depends on who is hanging! You can lose your ass on topout if you or your guys arent good at it. I watched a pair of guys screw up four sheets on a demising wall YESTERDAY. Granted those particular guys arent the best and got pulled off (FML.) Theres a lot of spots ate up with penetrations and delicate pieces where regardless of how skilled you are things may and will probably break.
> 
> When I work for myself i go 10% over. Sheets get damaged in shipping and whatnot, hauling a few sheets home is a lot cheaper than having to order some on the job and get them delivered and all that. Let alone the damper on progress it could potentially make. Plus I get a fair bit of little small commercial remodels and the like. A bit of extra metal or rock is always handy... ive done some jobs soley on "extra" materials and made a good nut on materials alone. Granted I stocked and moved it myself .


 In my opinion the design is the most important- it can let you with lots of useless cuts- after that we can talk about hanger's skills


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm with Moore on this one also.... Yes we can give advice but how can someone claim they do drywall and painting If they can't figure out a simple take off and what to calculate for waste?

Not only that but Moore pointed out something good he only posts when he needs advice how to bid jobs run jobs and what not. Not once has given any advice to others. 

We all might a well fly to Maine and do this job for him and he can pay us out at fluctuating wages per sqft lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Would appear to be a bit of misrepresentation going on. He makes out that he is some big contractor, but if you check out his Facebook page the pictures are of small jobs. And some of the work looks like it was done by a 12 year old, if you can see edges in a photo you know that someone is going to have a work out with the sander.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

He will find his own...Without my help.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I got a question. I'm going to work in the morning, what do I do first?? Oh never mind I got it figured out! Marlboro Red and a Mountain Dew! I think everything will fall into place after that:thumbup:


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

you all can bust my balls if you want i don't get on here much because I'm not a full time drywall and paint guy yet… I have a full 50 hr a week job and i do this on the side, I'm asking for help so i can do this full time and get done doing my ware house job. i like doing the drywall and paint work and i ask for help because this is what this web site was supposedly for. I am the type of person that needs to measure each wall and ceiling to get my exact sq ft. I never once asked anything about what to charge or what any one else charges… Im not scared to tell you what i get to do the work that i do… I'm not the fastest and I'm not the best but i have never had a call back and i have done multiple jobs for one customer. since its a big deal ill just delete my account and i won't ask for your help on simple little questions that i never get a answer for. its always a smart ass remark from everyone because you all can hang tape and mud everyday. But at least i can say that everything i do know about this line of work i have been doing on my own with no help from anyone. i haven't done a commercial job yet because i don't dare to pull the trigger thats the reason why i ask for help on here so if i do give it a go ill know what to look for and what to expect. sorry to bother all you full time guys that know everything and don't want to help a new guy out. HAve a good night :furious:


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

and if you want numbers to get mad about well good i get .25 sq ft to hang and .50 cents a sq ft to mud tape and sand. plus materials on top of that. didn't know a simple question would turn into this kind of bull **** again. i was proud that i finally figured out a commercial bid with a number and such and then y'all come in and knock me down.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey keep your shirt on mate. If you came straight out and stated your situation at the start you may have received a different reception. Now if you calm down and start again you may receive what you are looking for.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> and if you want numbers to get mad about well good i get .25 sq ft to hang and .50 cents a sq ft to mud tape and sand. plus materials on top of that. didn't know a simple question would turn into this kind of bull **** again. i was proud that i finally figured out a commercial bid with a number and such and then y'all come in and knock me down.


Im sure most peoples issue is the "paint" in your name. Painters ought to stick to what they know and paint we are all tired if painters and other trades trying to take our work. Just my .02¢ also you will NEVER make it in drywall if you dont toughen up a little!!!!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I may talk trash ...I may even give some guys a hard time on what they charge ,,but You will never hear me ask how or what when it comes to my money. That's my bizz ! You are retired Willie !! You wanna talk numbers have at It!


You give people a hard time? I must have missed that :jester:


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i dont do much painting but when i started this i figured well drywall and paint go together… I got thick skin and can take all the bull **** you guys through at me but I'm not going to waste my time sitting on here asking for a little help and not even get close to an answer of what i ask. i know that on this job that i need to do metal stud framing, insulation, and hanging, and finishing drywall.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

If you have a full time job .stick with the small jobs for awhile .taking on a full package commercial job seems a bit over your capabilities. There's time frame's penalties for faliure to comply with manpower requirements .can be a costly lesson


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i dont do much painting but when i started this i figured well drywall and paint go together… I got thick skin and can take all the bull **** you guys through at me but I'm not going to waste my time sitting on here asking for a little help and not even get close to an answer of what i ask. i know that on this job that i need to do metal stud framing, insulation, and hanging, and finishing drywall.


Go for it, but the board count is the board count really. Take off lineal footage of walls, and multipy times .62 for 24 oc, and .83 for 16 oc for your stud count, and track is double LF times 10% for headers and waste. $3.50 a lineal foot for 25 ga 9' partition.

Feel free to ask and ignore the rest. Boo freakin who I'm a drywaller is no reason to whine.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

sdrdrywall said:


> If you have a full time job .stick with the small jobs for awhile .taking on a full package commercial job seems a bit over your capabilities. There's time frame's penalties for faliure to comply with manpower requirements .can be a costly lesson


This is referred to as liquidated damages, and I did maybe 2 jobs like this in 33 years. Boo freakin who!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Sometimes, it's not WHAT you ask, but HOW you ask.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> hey guys i was reading around on here and couldn't find anything thing on this. So i was just wondering on a bid just say you need 178 sheets for a commercial job (just a number I'm throwing out) would you round that up to 200 for the job just in case or would you only go up a few extra sheets? Thanks


Case in point.... a re-wording...

Hey guys, I've dabbled part-time in drywall and would like to get serious about it. I came here to educate myself, etc etc. How much extra board do you figure into a bid? For example, a job takes 178 sheets, do you round up to 200 or would you round up to 185? And so forth.

Gotta learn to stroke ego's. You do that properly and you can get almost anyone to tell you almost anything! And we drywallers are an an egotistical bunch! Lol


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Looked at your FB. You are not ready for commercial work. Stick to painting, but if you INSIST ditch whatever your day job is and work for a commercial contractor for a while. Get a real taste of it, its way harder than standing 10-15 studs in a basement and there are MUCH more complicated things then your basement window header job... I am not trying to be a  but can you read prints?? Not just details..

Have you framed commercially? I have a feeling you dont have all the necessary tools (low v/shotgun, atleast a PLS 3 (or equivilent), I also suggest a rotary laser furrdowns and ceilings if at all possible, a good hammer drill for anchors and posts. Also you need to be ready for tricky furrdowns and radius's and the like... and if you cant do them they will hire someone who can.

Dont play bigshot, you simply arent ready. Commercial work isnt just standups and gravy.. trust me.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

DiSanto has been coming on here for a long while and asking elementary questions,,,, it's nothing new.
At least he's working.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> .. and if you cant do them they will hire someone who can.


this is a bad idea and you know why


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> At least he's working.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Yep, there's no way you can do commercial work with out knowing the secret handshake. Also, understanding contract documents is very difficult, so if you can't read and follow directions you'll need a kid straight out of college who thinks he knows everything first. Then, you must join Facebook, because without it you don't have a clue!


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i want to get serious about it and do it full time but i can't go work for someone else when they know I'm trying to do my own. Maybe I'm not ready for commercial work but at least I'm trying to learn how to bid it right and learn. Your right i might not have all the tools but i can get them as i need them. but where i am if your not in commercial work then your not that busy anymore… I got 8 family dollars, a three story senior housing complex, a 59,000 sq ft remodel complex, and two o reily auto parts stores, all that came in this week a lone. I gotta learn some how and its what i want to do.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i want to get serious about it and do it full time but i can't go work for someone else when they know I'm trying to do my own. Maybe I'm not ready for commercial work but at least I'm trying to learn how to bid it right and learn. Your right i might not have all the tools but i can get them as i need them. but where i am if your not in commercial work then your not that busy anymore… I got 8 family dollars, a three story senior housing complex, a 59,000 sq ft remodel complex, and two o reily auto parts stores, all that came in this week a lone. I gotta learn some how and its what i want to do.


You do realize I was being sarcastic? I just get tired of the BS negative crap. I'll answer any question you may have to the best of my ability. sorry, if you misunderstood my post.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

It's tough. Basically, you either need to get in with someone experienced who will show you the ropes, or bite the bullet and take the risk. Learn how to rope-a-dope by the school of hard knocks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i want to get serious about it and do it full time but i can't go work for someone else when they know I'm trying to do my own. Maybe I'm not ready for commercial work but at least I'm trying to learn how to bid it right and learn. Your right i might not have all the tools but i can get them as i need them. but where i am if your not in commercial work then your not that busy anymore… I got 8 family dollars, a three story senior housing complex, a 59,000 sq ft remodel complex, and two o reily auto parts stores, all that came in this week a lone. I gotta learn some how and its what i want to do.


Take it all! When they ask when can you start ? Say next week!
When they ask when you'll be done ? Say two weeks! That's what I do Di....It bites me in the ass at times, every time! but It keeps me on my toes! In my case ...It's all ready at once! Feast or Famine !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> Take it all! When they ask when can you start ? Say next week!
> When they ask when you'll be done ? Say two weeks! That's what I do Di....It bites me in the ass at times, every time! but It keeps me on my toes! In my case ...It's all ready at once! Feast or Famine !


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70xGgWIw5tU#t=48


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The Money Pit, FTW!


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i want to get serious about it and do it full time but i can't go work for someone else when they know I'm trying to do my own. Maybe I'm not ready for commercial work but at least I'm trying to learn how to bid it right and learn. Your right i might not have all the tools but i can get them as i need them. but where i am if your not in commercial work then your not that busy anymore… I got 8 family dollars, a three story senior housing complex, a 59,000 sq ft remodel complex, and two o reily auto parts stores, all that came in this week a lone. I gotta learn some how and its what i want to do.


Learn to walk before you run. Take on ONE smaller job and take it as a learning process, chances are you will not make any money to speak of but if you take on all those jobs you WILL lose your a$$ .. its good that the work is available though. 

I still STRONGLY suggest working commercial for a while, the learning experience will be on another guys dime and will prove invaluable on YOURS. Dont tell them you are interested in working for yourself or subbing!! Soak in all they have to offer, trust me it will pay off in spades. Goodluck man


----------

